# Některé cizí zeměpisné názvy - deklinace



## BezierCurve

Nazdar, 

našel jsem článek (idnes.cz), kde napsali: 

"Česká reprezentantka Kateřina Zohnová si po loňském úspěchu v podobě druhého místa v tamní lize s provinčním Gorzówem Wielkopolskim polepšila."

Můžete mi říct, zdali bylo by to také správné v tomto případě napsát: " s provinčním Gorzowem Wielkopolskim"? 

(V nominativu: Gorzów Wielkopolski)


----------



## texpert

Nejsem si jist. Nejpíše by si toho nikdo (kromě Poláků) nevšiml, ale čeština buď názvy počešťuje (v Krakově), nebo ponechává v původním tvaru (v Gorzówě, Gorzówu).


----------



## BezierCurve

Díky.

Tak myslím, že to je možné pouze v případě větších měst, jejichž názvy samostatně existují v češtině?


----------



## texpert

Ještě jednou - vaše první úvaha je zřejmě zcela správná (viz http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz/?id=360#nadpis8, 1.1.6). Omlouvám se za dezinformaci, ale samotného mě to zjištění překvapilo. 

Počeštěných názvů moc není, ale určitě mezi ně patří kromě Krakova ještě Varšava, Katovice, Osvětim, Vratislav (Wroclaw) a Štětín.


----------



## BezierCurve

Díky moc za vysvětlení a za odkaz.


----------



## bibax

Nemělo by být "... Wielkopol*ským*" ?

Přece by nikdo nenapsal "do ... Wielkopolskiho", ale "do ... Wielkopol*ského*".


----------

